# [ODMP] California Highway Patrol, California ~ November 17, 2005



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

A Officer with the California Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on November 17, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17988*


----------

